# Ha! The Railfans are pissed!!



## Doobie_D (May 24, 2012)

http://www.railroadforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40166

They are not down with drunken rail riding OR trespassing!


----------



## daveycrockett (May 24, 2012)

blah blah bllah what outrageous? someone should do something call someone totally irresponsible. theres a chick that works the rail constantly calling the cops on me TRESSPASSER!!!! im calling the cops, i dont even ride the rails we really dont have them here but...i dont know what the hell im talking about..fuck theyre not drunk enough to ride that peice of shit ill show you how to do it move over.


----------



## wizehop (May 24, 2012)

Fuck, when I read shit like that my blood actually boils.... regulatory obligations?...NARCOA certification?....it's really very dangerous not to mention that these guys are trespassing?....Ima smack a bitch..


FUUUUUCK!!!

This is the usual simple mindlessness the dominates the average citizen in this part of the globe. What a bunch of retards....however our freedom does rely on the fact that most people are too stupid to think logically and of their own free will. 
SO for that I thank you LITZ and JON BENZT for being another few sheep in the heard walking away from where I'm going to.


----------



## Kim Chee (May 24, 2012)

Railfans have the wool pulled over your eyes, folks. They are a bunch of hardcore, whiskey swillin', rail spike eatin', fire breathin' badass train riders who would rather have you think that they are all a bunch of geeks with cameras, scanners and drooling issues. They are why the FTRA is too scared to get back on the high line. Do you know why you never see any shots of the Amtrak platform after a slow freight moves through?


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 25, 2012)

Thats fucking hilarious. My video is now up to like 100,000 views! And the funniest part is that all the nay sayers clearly didnt read the description, which clearly says we were riding on *abandoned* railroad tracks...


----------



## Unslap (May 25, 2012)

Litz how about i safely and correctly ejaculate on your face?


----------



## Unslap (May 25, 2012)

That was inapropriate i apologise


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 25, 2012)

Unslap said:


> Litz how about i safely and correctly ejaculate on your face?


 
i couldn't hit the like button enough times on that statement.


----------

